# IRT Deadliest Roads: S01E01: Freefall Freeway



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Series Premiere
History/History HD 269 on DirecTv
10 PM Eastern

Different show title, so your existing series links will not pick this up.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Series Premiere
> History/History HD 269 on DirecTv
> 10 PM Eastern
> 
> Different show title, so your existing series links will not pick this up.


Thanks


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I think this will be an interesting change of pace for those of us who like the original.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From looking over the previews, it appears Hugh will not be around this time. 
However, Rick is back..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

fluffybear said:


> From looking over the previews, it appears Hugh will not be around this time.


That will improve the show. I wonder if there was an IRT in Alaska next year if the highway patrol would retaliate for what has been aired about Hugh (and others) trying to avoid the police.

Previews for Deadliest Roads show Alex and Lisa.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Only watched the first couple of minutes and... :eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Living on the edge indeed ... Alex is the smart one!

At least in Alaska the Canadians can speak the language. It is a more personal danger on the ice roads. You mess up, you die.
Getting out of Prudoe can practically be done blindfolded compared to Dehli.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Only watched the first couple of minutes and... :eek2::eek2::eek2:





James Long said:


> Living on the edge indeed ... Alex is the smart one!
> 
> At least in Alaska the Canadians can speak the language. It is a more personal danger on the ice roads. You mess up, you die.
> Getting out of Prudoe can practically be done blindfolded compared to Dehli.


After watching last nights episode, I have to wonder who was the lone driver (of the original 3) to make in through the entire season. Mrs. Fluffybear and I both agreed there is no amount of money either one of us would accept in order to drive that mess..

I commend Alex for having the smarts to know there are some jobs that are just not worth it.

Godo thing Hugh was not involved this time, I suspect that either his truck would have already been tore up or he would have been involved in a brawl with that angry mob


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

fluffybear said:


> Good thing Hugh was not involved this time, I suspect that either his truck would have already been tore up or he would have been involved in a brawl with that angry mob


Speaking of which, I loved the ending to the IRT season. Hugh will not be back next year as long as that manager has anything to say about it.

IRT has gone through some changes. They did their first season and got kicked off the road by the company who didn't like the "dash for the cash" aspect of the show. They felt the show portrayed the road in a negative light. Season two was on a different road ... and seasons three and four have been in Alaska. But after watching interactions with the police it would probably be a good idea not to go back (unless season 5 is a redemption year with no cowboys and just good drivers).

I wonder if Hugh can drive without a TV camera to mug to? Hugh Hollywood Rolland on the road out of Yellowknife? Can he handle it?

I kind of wish they would have rated this year on cash, not loads. Jack and Lisa deserved credit for their more difficult driving.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

James Long said:


> Speaking of which, I loved the ending to the IRT season. Hugh will not be back next year as long as that manager has anything to say about it.


Hugh is still one of the most popular drivers out there. I'm sure if producers throw enough money at Carlisle, Hugh will be once again welcomed on the Dalton. My guess though is producers will probably look at a different haul road for season 5. 
Hugh was definitely a renegade and very little respect for the roads, his load, or the law but I really don't see him being much worse then either Ray or Greg


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Note to self: Never go to India
Note to self #2: If note #1 is violated, never, ever ride or drive a car in India.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The roads in Delhi seemed organized compared to what I've seen before.





I believe that was Alex's problem. He's used to a road system with rigid rules. In India avoiding an accident is the rule.

I've driven in Chicago with people who were just as bad about traffic lights and stop signs as the traffic in India without those tools. IRT: Chicago Surface Streets would be a challenge for many drivers.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

When I pointed out to Mrs. Fluffybear that there is a death on India's roads every 4 and half minutes she was quick to ask me, "what is the rate in the USA".
The only numbers I could find showed that in the USA, we have 12.3 death per 100,000 people compared to 16.8 in India.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

fluffybear said:


> When I pointed out to Mrs. Fluffybear that there is a death on India's roads every 4 and half minutes she was quick to ask me, "what is the rate in the USA".
> The only numbers I could find showed that in the USA, we have 12.3 death per 100,000 people compared to 16.8 in India.


"Highway deaths in 2009 dropped to 33,963 ... source"
That would work out to one every 15min 28sec.

As for India ... source ...
"Three out of four road deaths took place because the driver was at fault-in other words, it was a clear case of human error. In terms of death toll, it translated into 89,360 people killed by negligent drivers in 2008 alone."

"The Indian government has adhered to the format and provisional figures for causes behind 119,860 lives lost on roads in 2008 have just come out."
One every 4min 23sec.

The "death by 100,000" is probably better comparison ... but the death every X minutes is better theatrically.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

James Long said:


> "Highway deaths in 2009 dropped to 33,963 ... source"
> That would work out to one every 15min 28sec.
> 
> The "death by 100,000" is probably better comparison ... but the death every X minutes is better theatrically.


I wish I didn't have to agree with you on this as even a loss every 15 minutes is far to great.

A sad but interesting side note is India ranked somewhere near the middle of the pile when it comes to death by 100,000. The factoid I found (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-related_death_rate) lists quite a few countries where the death toll is double that of India.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Set it to my dvr.
I hope they make it to the PI.
After spending 2 years in the Philippines riding outside jeepneys and buses close to the edge of cliffs, I can't wait to see the video.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

fluffybear said:


> I wish I didn't have to agree with you on this as even a loss every 15 minutes is far to great.


The more people the country has the more often "every X" happens ... even if the "per 100,000" rate is the same.

Do the math for China where the fatality rate is one every 26 seconds. Is that a fair number to quote against India's 4 minutes or the USA's 15 minutes? Probably not. The "per 100,000" levels the comparison.

I wonder what the actual death rate on the route in question is?


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow ! I love those drivers trying to pass the slow truck on blind curves.I thought we were going to see a few heads ons.I don't blame Alex.Those drivers are frickin NUTS !!!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I lived in Southern California for 20+ years and I had thought I seen it all (there is more than one occasion while driving out on the Ramona Expressway to see my folks I nearly had to put my car in a ditch to avoid a head on) but after watching IRT: Deadliest Roads, some of the roads and crazy drivers I encountered do not hold a candle to those in India. 

It really takes a special person to drive roads like that.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm with Alex, I'd be gone too. Whatever they are being paid is just not worth it. Going to be interesting to see who's left at the end of the show, they say only one driver is left.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I was talking to a couple Indian guys at work about the show. They loved it.

I asked them if it's as bad as it looked on TV, and they replied, "It's worse".

They said they can't drive when they go back home because they get used to American roads and drivers - how everything is "orderly" and "polite". And this is in metro Philly!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I think it would have made this show great if they had an English speaking Indian driver on this show, just so we could see how it was really done.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Scott - he spoke English, just not a USA dialect.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Scott - he spoke English, just not a USA dialect.


Who? There weren't any Indian drivers that I saw.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Scott - he spoke English, just not a USA dialect.





spartanstew said:


> Who? There weren't any Indian drivers that I saw.


I didn't see any Indian drivers either.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

scottandregan said:


> I didn't see any Indian drivers either.


Apparent Alex didn't see enough of them (crunch crunch).

The "spotter" in the car was a local ... which worked out well for Alex. It is good to have a pair of eyes on the other edge of the road but these North American's are used to driving alone. And for Alex the spotter got to talk to the police and keep him out of the conflicts.

It would have been nice to have a film crew in a Indian driven truck. That is what made the last two years in Alaska fun. Seeing how the Canadian "rookies" brought in by the film crew stacked up against experienced Americans. Seeing how old timers like George and Jesse did their job and did it well using all of their experience on that road.

The first two years had rookie vs veteran. Hugh the boss and his minions in year one ... seeing just how good Hugh and the others were by putting them on a different road in year two (although that decision was driven by the film crew being kicked off of the road).

We have no veterans of the Indian roads to watch do it right ... other than the drivers of the green buses who seem to be very confident in their vehicles and their abilities. But we only get to see them go by as a blur.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

James Long said:


> It would have been nice to have a film crew in a Indian driven truck. That is what made the last two years in Alaska fun. Seeing how the Canadian "rookies" brought in by the film crew stacked up against experienced Americans. Seeing how old timers like George and Jesse did their job and did it well using all of their experience on that road.
> 
> We have no veterans of the Indian roads to watch do it right.


That's what I was getting at, you said it quite a bit better.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> After watching last nights episode,* I have to wonder who was the lone driver (of the original 3) to make in through the entire season. * Mrs. Fluffybear and I both agreed there is no amount of money either one of us would accept in order to drive that mess..
> 
> I commend Alex for having the smarts to know there are some jobs that are just not worth it.
> 
> Godo thing Hugh was not involved this time, I suspect that either his truck would have already been tore up or he would have been involved in a brawl with that angry mob


My guess is Lisa.

Although Rick is entertaining and I would like to see him stay, it didn't look like he could take much more of that stress.

SF


----------

